# Problème partition pour Boot Camp



## Pagesjaunes44 (4 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous!
Avant de poster (ou plutôt jeter cette bouteille à la mer..) j'ai lu à peu près tout les message concernant le problème de partition sur ce forum..en vain.
Comme beaucoup Boot Camp refuse de partitionner mon DD 
Comme le veut la procédure je joins à qui voudra bien se pencher sur mon cas le résultat de la commande:
diskutil list
Resultat:

```
Last login: Thu Oct  4 09:11:34 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               120.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.5 TB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +611.6 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 D400AB4C-5522-46C3-BD0C-1F7162FCFDFA
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            GSP1RMCULXFRER_FR_DVD  +3.3 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCSA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV5  +4.2 GB     disk4

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```
Merci pour votre aide..


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour *PagesJaunes
*
Cette partition-ci en fin de HDD -->

```
4:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.5 TB     disk1s4
```


est le facteur qui empêche l'Assistant BootCamp de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP*. Car dans un Fusion Drive (comme le tien) > c'est la partition *CoreStorage* du HDD seul (*disk1s2* ici) qui est la donneuse d'espace pour un repartitionnement et la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*. Mais la condition pour l'Assistant BootCamp > est qu'aucune partition supplémentaire ne doit exister en-dessous de la partition auxiliaire *Apple_Boot* (*disk1s3* - volume *Recovery HD*) présente juste en-dessous de la partition *CoreStorage*. Or sur ton disque > il existe une partition *Apple_HFS* de *1,5 To* portant un volume *DOCUMENTS*.

- voilà la raison.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (4 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *PagesJaunes
> *
> Cette partition-ci en fin de HDD -->
> 
> ...


Bonjour Macomaniac,
Merci pour ta réponse
En fonction de ton analyse, que puisse faire?
Sachant que j'ai mon iMac sauvegardé sur Time capsule
Est il possible de modifier la hiérarchie des partitions?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (4 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> df -H
> ...


Voilà ce que ça donne:


```
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2      612G   240G   371G    40%   638024 4294329255    0%   /
devfs           194k   194k     0B   100%      656          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s4    1.5T   1.0T   485G    68%   149259 4294818020    0%   /Volumes/DOCUMENTS
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%        0          0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%        0          0  100%   /home
/dev/disk3      3.3G   3.3G     0B   100% 18446744073707964745    1587948 1712789607586626304%   /Volumes/GSP1RMCULXFRER_FR_DVD
/dev/disk4      4.2G   4.2G     0B   100% 18446744073707502194    2050508 1698595218573434880%   /Volumes/CCSA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV5
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Tu as *240 Go* de données dans le volume *Macintosh* du Fusion Drive. Et carrément *1 To* dans le volume *DOCUMENTS* de fin de HDD.

Autant le dire carrément : si tu tiens absolument à installer Windows dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* (ce qui est supporté par un Fusion Drive) -->


il te faut *a)* sauvegarder le *1 To* de données de *DOCUMENTS* > *b)* supprimer cette partition > *c)* récupérer son espace au Fusion Drive

Je peux tout à fait te passer les 2 commandes qui exécutent les points *b)* & *c)* (aucun problème) > mais c'est à toi de voir pour le point *a)* (genre : disposer d'un DDE de *2 To* et cloner les données de *DOCUMENTS* dans le volume de *2 To* --> ce qui permettrait de supprimer la partition n°*4* du HDD).


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (4 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as *240 Go* de données dans le volume *Macintosh* du Fusion Drive. Et carrément *1 To* dans le volume *DOCUMENTS* de fin de HDD.
> 
> Autant le dire carrément : si tu tiens absolument à installer Windows dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* (ce qui est supporté par un Fusion Drive) -->
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta disponibilité..
Je me pose deux questions:
-Etant donné que j'ai sauvegardé mon Mac avec time machine sur un DDE cela suffit-il pour récupérer mes données de *documents?*
-j'avais partitionné mon Mac en 2 DD afin de sauvegarder mes documents sur une partie non concerné par une éventuelle réinstallation en cas de plantage de l'OS.
Pourrais je garder cette sécurité ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Le bi-partitionnement (en terme de partitions principales - hors partitions auxiliaires *EFI* et *Recovery HD* qui ne comptent pas) du HDD (dont une partition est solidaire d'un Fusion Drive > l'autre indépendante) --> proscrit la possibilité d'installer Windows via l'Assistant BootCamp.

Les 2 possibilités sont -->


 *a)* avoir le *1 To* de données de *DOCUMENTS* dans le volume d'un DDE USB que tu  attacherais au Mac et dont le volume monté serait disponible.

*b)* casser le Fusion Drive (SSD & HDD autonomes). Dans un volume *Macintosh HD* du SSD (disons de *60 Go*) --> tu aurais uniquement macOS et les applications tierces (si ça passe) > dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* du SSD (disons de *60 Go* aussi) --> tu aurais Windows installé. Tu aurais donc un HDD de *2 To* insdépendant. Dans son volume (ou dans un volume séparé) --> tu pourrais avoir ton dossier de compte déporté et tu ouvrirais ta session sur ce dossier du HDD. Dans le même volume et à en-dehors du dossier de compte (ou dans un 2è volume) > tu aurais les données de *DOCUMENTS*.

Je ne sais absolument pas comment tu as paramétré Time Machine et s'il sauvegarde les *2* volumes : *Macintosh* & *DOCUMENTS* > ou bien le seul *Macintosh*. Il faut que tu regardes dans les préférences de Time Machine les volumes qui ne sont pas exclus de la sauvegarde.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (4 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le bi-partitionnement (en terme de partitions principales - hors partitions auxiliaires *EFI* et *Recovery HD* qui ne comptent pas) du HDD (dont une partition est solidaire d'un Fusion Drive > l'autre indépendante) --> proscrit la possibilité d'installer Windows via l'Assistant BootCamp.
> 
> Les 2 possibilités sont -->
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse!
Je pense que je vais opter pour la solution b
Mais pour ça, je dois d'abord acquérir un DDE pour sauvegarder mes documents..
Donc je te remercie encore et sois je veux que tu m'expliques la procédure maintenant (qui pourra peux être intéresser d'autres lecteurs de ce post) ou revenir sur le forum plus tard quand je serais prêt..


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Tu peux passer la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide. La commande est très lente d'exécution --> attends tout le temps qu'il faut jusqu'au réaffichage de l'invite de commande *imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$* en signal de complétion

la commande mesure (en *Gi* : *gibibytes* = base 2) --> la taille des objets de 1er rang du volume *Macintosh* démarré (fichiers / dossiers > visibles / cachés)

=> poste le tableau retourné dans une fenêtre de code : il fera connaître la taille de tes données d'utilisateur (le répertoire Utilisateurs) vs la taille du Système (applications incluses). C'est pour savoir si casser le Fusion Drive est une perpective raisonnable.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (4 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu peux passer la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
> ...


 Voilà le résultat:

```
Last login: Thu Oct  4 15:03:00 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/j5/lwryq69n16q4s1ccfyly02zc0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/j5/lwryq69n16q4s1ccfyly02zc0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/j5/lwryq69n16q4s1ccfyly02zc0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/j5/lwryq69n16q4s1ccfyly02zc0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
67M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.file
2,4M    /.fseventsd
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
97M    /.Spotlight-V100
  0B    /.vol
12G    /Applications
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /cores
4,5K    /dev
4,0K    /etc
1,0K    /home
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
2,5G    /Library
1,0K    /net
  0B    /Network
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/j5/lwryq69n16q4s1ccfyly02zc0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/j5/lwryq69n16q4s1ccfyly02zc0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/j5/lwryq69n16q4s1ccfyly02zc0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/j5/lwryq69n16q4s1ccfyly02zc0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
5,3G    /private
1,1M    /sbin
6,7G    /System
4,0K    /tmp
196G    /Users
447M    /usr
4,0K    /var
8,0K    /Volumes
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Il y a *223 Gi* = *239,4 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Lesquels se répartissent en : données utilisateurs => *196 Gi* = *210,5 Go* vs logiciels (Système & applications) = *29 Go* -->


tu peux donc très bien envisager de caser l'OS (moins les données utilisateur) dans un volume de *60 Go* du SSD > et de déporter le dossier de compte incluant les données (*210 Go*) dans un volume du HDD.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (4 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il y a *223 Gi* = *239,4 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Lesquels se répartissent en : données utilisateurs => *196 Gi* = *210,5 Go* vs logiciels (Système & applications) = *29 Go* -->
> 
> 
> tu peux donc très bien envisager de caser l'OS (moins les données utilisateur) dans un volume de *60 Go* du SSD > et de déporter le dossier de compte incluant les données (*210 Go*) dans un volume du HDD.



D'accord, bonne nouvelle..

Comment devrais je faire une fois mes données sauvegardées?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Tu as *485 Go* d'espace libre dans le volume de bas de DDE : *DOCUMENTS* --> il est possible de repartitionner (non destructivement) ce volume > pour créer un autre volume vide de (disons) *350 Go* intitulé *Clone* -->


cela fait > tu peux cloner (avec un logiciel que je t'indiquerais) le volume *Macintosh* du Fusion Drive => dans *Clone* > puis démarrer sur *Clone* (un clone étant une réplique démarrable d'un volume-Système) > casser alors le Fusion Drive (ce qui n'affectera pas les volumes *DOCUMENTS* & *Clone* indépendants de bas de DDE.

cela effectué > tu auras 2 volumes libres : un sur la totalité du SSD (*120 Go*) et un dans le haut du HDD (*496 Go*). Il sera alors temps de cloner *Clone* (réplique de *Macintosh*) dans le volume du SSD (moins le dossier de compte d'utilisateur) > puis de cloner le dossier de compte d'utilisateur dans le volume du haut du HDD. Attention ! il faudra créer un compte admin secondaire dont le dossier de compte restera dans le nouveau volume du SSD pour éviter tout problème. Et via une commande du Terminal rectifier le chemin d'ouverture de session dans le fichier identitaire *emiledubois.plist* --> pour que tu puisses ouvrir une session sur ton dossier de compte cloné dans le volume du haut du HDD

cela effectué > tu devrais pouvoir démarrer sur l'OS du volume du SSD et ouvrira ta session. Supprimer alors le volume *Clone* et récupérer son espace au volume *DOCUMENTS* (opération non destructrice).

=> comme tu le vois à ce mode d'emploi esquissé à la volée --> des opérations un peu complexes > mais sûres de A à Z quand on s'y prend bien. Avec la réussite d'une contrainte (de type oulipien pour les amateurs) --> comment effectuer l'ensemble des opérations sans recourir à aucun disque externe au Mac ?


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (4 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as *485 Go* d'espace libre dans le volume de bas de DDE : *DOCUMENTS* --> il est possible de repartitionner (non destructivement) ce volume > pour créer un autre volume vide de (disons) *350 Go* intitulé *Clone* -->
> 
> 
> cela fait > tu peux cloner (avec un logiciel que je t'indiquerais) le volume *Macintosh* du Fusion Drive => dans *Clone* > puis démarrer sur *Clone* (un clone étant une réplique démarrable d'un volume-Système) > casser alors le Fusion Drive (ce qui n'affectera pas les volumes *DOCUMENTS* & *Clone* indépendants de bas de DDE.
> ...



Ok Macomaniac!
Dois je utiliser l'utilitaire DD pour repartitionner le volume DOCUMENTS ou vas tu m'indiquer une ligne de commande?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk1s4 1150g jhfs+ Clone 0b
```


la commande rétrécit *DOCUMENTS* à *1,15 To* > et crée en-dessous un volume *Clone* de *350 Go* (environ)

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande + le tableau retourné par un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (4 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil resizeVolume disk1s4 1150g jhfs+ Clone 0b
> ...



Résultat premiere commande:

```
Last login: Thu Oct  4 16:44:25 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil resizeVolume disk1s4 1150g jhfs+ Clone 0b
Resizing to 1150000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk1s4 DOCUMENTS
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk1s4
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume DOCUMENTS appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s5 as a 328 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 32768k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk1s4 DOCUMENTS
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk1s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   352.5 GB   disk1s5
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (4 Octobre 2018)

Pagesjaunes44 a dit:


> Résultat premiere commande:
> 
> ```
> Last login: Thu Oct  4 16:44:25 on ttys000
> ...



Resultat deuxième commande:

```
Last login: Thu Oct  4 17:39:10 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               120.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk1s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   352.5 GB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +611.6 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 D400AB4C-5522-46C3-BD0C-1F7162FCFDFA
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            GSP1RMCULXFRER_FR_DVD  +3.3 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCSA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV5  +4.2 GB     disk4

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Si tu contemples le HDD -->

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk1s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   352.5 GB   disk1s5
```


tu t'aperçois qu'un volume *Clone* de *352 Go* a bien été créé en queue de disque (en-dessous du volume donneur d'espace *DOCUMENTS*). Dans la distribution des partitions de ce disque > seules les 2 partitions n°*2* (*Macintosh*) & n°*3* (*Recovery HD*) constituent une paire solidaire du destin du Fusion Drive. Les 2 partitions du dessous (n°*4* & n°*5*) --> sont totalement hors périmètre logique du Fusion Drive > et indépendantes de son destin.
----------

Alors opération clonage de *Macintosh* => *Clone* à présent.


va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.
----------

Comme le clonage risque de durer un bon moment à cause de la masse des données > afin d'éviter à ton Mac de s'endormir > passe la commande :

```
sudo nohup caffeinate -dimsu & killall Terminal
```

la commande donne l'impression d'une action éclair --> elle lance un processus *caffeinate* (qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir) > tout en le détachant du terminal afin qu'il puisse continuer de courir après sa fermeture > et fait quitter illico l'application Terminal.
----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Macintosh*

DESTINATION = *Clone*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *Clone* dans *Macintosh HD*. Et te propose à la fin de créer une partition de secours (*Recovery HD*) sur le disque de destination (en-dessous de *Clone*) : tu acceptes bien sûr. Préviens quand c'est fini. Tu pourras stopper le processus *caffeinate* dans le Moniteur d'activité (sélection > bouton ⊗ en haut à gauche > option : *Forcer à quitter*).


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (4 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si tu contemples le HDD -->
> 
> ```
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> ...



Et hop c'est parti!
Je te tiens au courant..
Merci!


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2018)

@Pagesjaunes44
Comme tous ceux qui ont un tout petit SSD de 121 Go, c'est quasiment mission impossible, par défaut Apple préconise une réserve de 55 Go... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...de plus il faut penser à laisser de l'espace libre d'environ 15 Go pour pouvoir utiliser correctement macOS. Je sais, c'est frustrant, mais Assistant Boot Camp est intransigeant.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (4 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @Pagesjaunes44
> Comme tous ceux qui ont un tout petit SSD de 121 Go, c'est quasiment mission impossible, par défaut Apple préconise une réserve de 55 Go... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...de plus il faut penser à laisser de l'espace libre d'environ 15 Go pour pouvoir utiliser correctement macOS. Je sais, c'est frustrant, mais Assistant Boot Camp est intransigeant.



Merci pour ta réponse Locke, mais je t'avoue que je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser.
Peut être Macomaniac a un avis sur ça?


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (4 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si tu contemples le HDD -->
> 
> ```
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> ...



Voilà CCC a terminé son boulot 
Par contre j'ai un souci pour créer la partition de secours


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac,
Je suis prêt pour le suite des opérations..


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Si le clonage de *Macintosh* => dans *Clone* est achevé > redémarre > avec la touche "*alt*" pressée de l'écran noir à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage -->


choisis *Clone* > démarre dessus

=> est-ce que tu retrouves une session conforme à celle que tu as quittée ?


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si le clonage de *Macintosh* => dans *Clone* est achevé > redémarre > avec la touche "*alt*" pressée de l'écran noir à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage -->
> 
> 
> choisis *Clone* > démarre dessus
> ...



J'ai redémarré sur Clone, tout a l'air conforme, sinon que le démarrage a été très long..et il semble plus lent à l'affichage
Je ne sais pas si tu l'as lu mais je n'ai pas pu créer de partition de secours avec CCC


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Il est normal que tout soit plus lent > car tu es sur le volume du HDD seul > sans bénéficier de la vitesse du SSD. Disons alors que le test est réussi. Pour la partition de secours > il faudra alors qu'on la crée à la main (via des commandes du Terminal).

Comme je vais devoir m'absenter > je ne peux pas tout de suite poursuivre avec toi les opérations. Je reviendrai plus tard dans ton fil pour une reprise. On va dire que les choses sont bien lancées pour l'instant (création d'un volume *Clone* indépendant > et d'un clone démarrable dans ce volume).


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il est normal que tout soit plus lent > car tu es sur le volume du HDD seul > sans bénéficier de la vitesse du SSD. Disons alors que le test est réussi. Pour la partition de secours > il faudra alors qu'on la crée à la main (via des commandes du Terminal).
> 
> Comme je vais devoir m'absenter > je ne peux pas tout de suite poursuivre avec toi les opérations. Je reviendrai plus tard dans ton fil pour une reprise. On va dire que les choses sont bien lancées pour l'instant (création d'un volume *Clone* indépendant > et d'un clone démarrable dans ce volume).



D 'accord et merci!
A plus tard..


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Je suis de retour.

Alors je vais te supposer démarré sur *Clone*. Dans le Terminal de ce volume > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie à quoi ressemble le paysage après clonage

Si aucune partition de secours n'a été créée en-dessous de *Clone* (Carbon Copy Cloner a toujours eu des difficultés avec le *CoreStorage* - notamment le Fusion Drive) > il va falloir en 1ère instance en créer une de façon manuelle (via des commandes du Terminal).


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je suis de retour.
> 
> Alors je vais te supposer démarré sur *Clone*. Dans le Terminal de ce volume > passe la commande :
> 
> ...



Ok je suis sur clone "l'escargot"
Resultat de la commande:

```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 08:33:29 on console
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               120.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk1s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   352.5 GB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +611.6 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 D400AB4C-5522-46C3-BD0C-1F7162FCFDFA
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk1s5 351g jhfs+ Reco 650m free null 0b ; diskutil mount disk1s3 ; sudo asr restore --s /Volumes/"Recovery HD" --t /Volumes/Reco --erase --noprompt
```


déroule-la bien jusqu'au *--noprompt* final pour la copier

authentification en aveugle pour le *sudo* > suivi d'une nouvelle validation

cette commande concaténée --> crée une partition de *650 Mo* en-dessous de *Clone* avec un volume *Reco* > monte le volume *Recovery HD* de la partition de secours originale > puis clone en mode "copie de blocs" *Recovery HD* => *Reco* - ce qui reformate *Reco* > le renomme *Recovery HD* comme sa source > le leste d'un OS de secours > et inscrit un chemin de démarrage sur son en-tête

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné --> que je voie si je ne me suis pas planté quelque part dans l'enchaînement...


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk1s5 351g jhfs+ Reco 650m free null 0b ; diskutil mount disk1s3 ; sudo asr restore --s /Volumes/"Recovery HD" --t /Volumes/Reco --erase --noprompt
> ...



Resultat de l'operation:

```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 12:55:33 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk1s5 351g jhfs+ Reco 650m free null 0b ; diskutil mount disk1s3 ; sudo asr restore --s /Volumes/"Recovery HD" --t /Volumes/Reco --erase --noprompt
Password:
Resizing to 351000000000 bytes and adding 2 partitions
Started partitioning on disk1s5 Clone
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk1s5
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Clone appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s6 as a 620 MB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk1s5 Clone
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk1s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   351.0 GB   disk1s5
   6:                  Apple_HFS Reco                    650.0 MB   disk1s6
Volume Recovery HD on disk1s3 mounted
    Validating target...done
    Validating source...done
    Validating sizes...done
    Restoring  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Verifying  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Remounting target volume...done
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Parfait ! - voyons si une touche de finition va passer (je me méfie toujours des blocages induits par le *SIP*).

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk1s6 ; sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk1s6 --settype "Apple_Boot" ; diskutil resizeVolume disk1s5 0b
```


la commande démonte le volume *Recovery HD* de la partition de secours nouvellement créée en queue de HDD > ajuste le type de la partition de "*Apple_HFS*" => à "*Apple_Boot*" (ce qui empêche le volume d'être automatiquement monté et permet à la partition de gérer les repartitionnements de son volume compagnon du dessus *Clone*) > récupère le petit espace libre de fin de disque à *Clone* (en étrennant sa nouvelle fonctionnalité)

Poste l'affichage complet retourné > que je voie si le *SIP* n'a pas bloqué le changement de type central...


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait ! - voyons si une touche de finition va passer (je me méfie toujours des blocages induits par le *SIP*).
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...



Aie j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un souci:


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 13:09:20 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil umount force disk1s6 ; sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk1s6 --settype "Apple_Boot" ; diskutil resizeVolume disk1s5 0b
Volume Recovery HD on disk1s6 force-unmounted
Password:
asr: Volume adjustment failed: Operation not permitted
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk1s5 Clone
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

L'activation du *SIP* a fait avorter la commande centrale (changement de type) comme je l'imaginais.

Redémarre > en tenant les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pressées de l'écran noir à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran avec une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu *Utilitaires* > lance le *Terminal*. Passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > choisis *Clone* > démarre dessus. De retour dans ta session de *Clone* > relance le Terminal > et repasse la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk1s6 ; sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk1s6 --settype "Apple_Boot" ; diskutil resizeVolume disk1s5 0b
```


qui a des chances de passer complètement

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'activation du *SIP* a fait avorter la commande centrale (changement de type) comme je l'imaginais.
> 
> Redémarre > en tenant les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pressées de l'écran noir à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran avec une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu *Utilitaires* > lance le *Terminal*. Passe la commande :
> 
> ...



Ça a effectivement l'air beaucoup mieux:


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 13:52:37 on console
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil umount force disk1s6 ; sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk1s6 --settype "Apple_Boot" ; diskutil resizeVolume disk1s5 0b
Volume Recovery HD on disk1s6 force-unmounted
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk1s6 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk1s5 Clone
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk1s5
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Clone appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk1s5 Clone
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk1s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   351.8 GB   disk1s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk1s7
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

La partition de secours créée en queue de HDD a pris le bon type = *Apple_Boot* > et l'espace libre a été récupéré à la partition de *Clone*.

Le volume *Recovery HD* n'est plus affiché sur la partition *Apple_Boot* > mais on va faire le pari que c'est une lacune du *kernel* auquel on va un peu forcer la main. Passe les commandes :

```
diskutil mount disk1s7
diskutil list
```


la 1ère remonte le volume *Recovery HD* sur sa partition

la 2è réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste les affichages retournés.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> La partition de secours créée en queue de HDD a pris le bon type = *Apple_Boot* > et l'espace libre a été récupéré à la partition de *Clone*.
> 
> Le volume *Recovery HD* n'est plus affiché sur la partition *Apple_Boot* > mais on va faire le pari que c'est une lacune du *kernel* auquel on va un peu forcer la main. Passe les commandes :
> 
> ...



Resultat:


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 13:53:21 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil mount disk1s7
Volume on disk1s7 failed to mount
If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               120.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk1s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   351.8 GB   disk1s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk1s7

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +611.6 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 D400AB4C-5522-46C3-BD0C-1F7162FCFDFA
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Redémarre une fois > en rebootant toujours sur *Clone*. De retour dans ta session > repasse un  :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> on verra si un redémarrage permet le réaffichage du volume *Recovery HD*...

Note : on finira par l'avoir...


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Redémarre une fois > en rebootant toujours sur *Clone*. De retour dans ta session > repasse un  :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...




Je crois que ta pugnacité a payé!:


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 14:18:47 on console
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               120.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk1s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   351.8 GB   disk1s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +611.6 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 D400AB4C-5522-46C3-BD0C-1F7162FCFDFA
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Elle n'a pas payé ! -->

```
6:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk1s6
```


l'opération de partitionnement précédent a "soufflé" le volume *Recovery HD* de cette partition. On va lui refaire un contenu.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk1s6 ; diskutil mount disk1s6 ; diskutil list
```


la commande injecte un système de fichiers *jhfs+* dans la partition > définissant un volume *Recovery HD* > remonte ce nouveau volume > affiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage.

Note : je ne m'attendais pas à autant de cahots sur cette phase des opérations (mais on l'aura).


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Elle n'a pas payé ! -->
> 
> ```
> 6:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk1s6
> ...




Je n'en doute pas:


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 14:19:16 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk1s6 ; diskutil mount disk1s6 ; diskutil list
Password:
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s6 as a 620 MB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Volume Recovery HD on disk1s6 mounted
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               120.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk1s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   351.8 GB   disk1s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +611.6 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 D400AB4C-5522-46C3-BD0C-1F7162FCFDFA
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

On a enfin récupéré une partition de secours avec à la fois le type *Apple_Boot* & un volume *Recovery HD* -->

```
6:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6
```


mais évidemment ce nouveau volume *Recovery HD* est vide, Alors il faut le restaurer de nouveau en prenant pour source le volume *Recovery HD* de la partition de secours originale *disk1s3* ("il faut imaginer Sisyphe heureux"). Donc passe la commande :


```
sudo diskutil mount disk1s3 ; sudo asr restore --s /Volumes/"Recovery HD 1" --t /Volumes/"Recovery HD" --erase --noprompt ; diskutil umount force disk1s6
```


la commande monte le volume *Recovery HD* original (comme le nom *Recovery HD* est déjà chargé > il va prendre un index pour être intitulé distinctivement *Recovery HD 1*) > clone en mode "copie de blocs" *Recovery HD 1* (original) > dans *Recovery HD* (volume nouvellement recréé et remonté de la partition *disk1s6*) > démonte à la fin ce volume recloné

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> On a enfin récupéré une partition de secours avec à la fois le type *Apple_Boot* & un volume *Recovery HD* -->
> 
> ```
> 6:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6
> ...



Alors que nous dit Sisyphe?


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 14:42:04 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ sudo diskutil mount disk1s3 ; sudo asr restore --s /Volumes/"Recovery HD 1" --t /Volumes/"Recovery HD" --erase --noprompt ; diskutil umount force disk1s6
Password:
Volume Recovery HD on disk1s3 mounted
    Validating target...done
    Validating source...done
    Repartitioning target device...done
    Validating sizes...done
    Restoring  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Verifying  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Remounting target volume...done
Unmount failed for disk1s6
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Le démontage du volume a échoué mais on s'en fiche --> le clonage a réussi. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau  pour vérification (j'ai comme l'idée que le nom de volume de la partition de secours du bas est *Recovery HD 1*).


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le démontage du volume a échoué mais on s'en fiche --> le clonage a réussi. Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...





```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 14:55:29 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               120.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk1s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   351.8 GB   disk1s5
   6:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s7

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +611.6 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 D400AB4C-5522-46C3-BD0C-1F7162FCFDFA
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Non : toujours *Recovery HD* (bien !). Dernière vérication et on clôture cette phase qui aura été plus longuette qu'attendue. Passe la commande :

```
bless --info /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


la commande affiche le chemin de démarrage du volume *Recovery HD* du bas

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Non : toujours *Recovery HD* (bien !). Dernière vérication et on clôture cette phase qui aura été plus longuette qu'attendue. Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> bless --info /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
> ...



Ça va? pas trop marre?


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 15:02:53 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ bless --info /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
finderinfo[0]:     62 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Recovery HD/System/Library/CoreServices
finderinfo[1]:     66 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Recovery HD/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:     23 => Alternate OS blessed file/folder is /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]:      0 => No OS 9 + X blessed X folder
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0x9D4FF48E6BB60F17
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Parfait ! - opération partition de secours réglée.

----------



Pagesjaunes44 a dit:


> Ça va? pas trop marre?



j'ai pris ça comme un imbroglio poilant > qui a fini par être réglé. Et toi : pas fatigué de ces embrouilles ?​
----------

Je t'invite à présent à aller à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Utililisateurs et groupes*. Déverrouille le cadenas en t'authentifiant.

Presse le bouton *+* pour créer un 2è utilsateur admin (à fonctions auxiliaires). Fais les choix suivants -->


Nouveau compte = *Administrateur* > Nom complet = *toto* > Nom du compte = *toto* > Mot de passe = *toto*. Crée l'utilisateur. Cet utilisateur aura son dossier de compte qui restera dans l'OS cloné sur le futur volume du SSD. Tu pourras donc toujours ouvrir sa session si jamais tu avais un problème avec ta principale dont le dossier de compte sera déporté sur le futur volume du HDD.

Préviens quand l'utilisateur *toto* est créé (tu dois voir son nom affiché > avec *Admin* dessous > dans la colonne de gauche du panneau des Utilisateurs et groupes.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait ! - opération partition de secours réglée.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...



j'ai pris ça comme un imbroglio poilant > qui a fini par être réglé. Et toi : pas fatigué de ces embrouilles ?
Non ça va, j'essaye de te suivre mais j'avoue être loin de tout comprendre!..

Sinon ça y est j'ai créé toto..


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Je reviens.

Est-ce que tu es décidé pour supprimer le Fusion Drive ?


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je reviens.
> 
> Est-ce que tu es décidé pour supprimer le Fusion Drive ?



Oui toujours d'accord


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Alors (toujours démarré sur *Clone*) > passe la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```


qui affiche le tableau détaillé du *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors (toujours démarré sur *Clone*) > passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil cs list
> ...




Ok j'ai redémarré sur Clone (pour être sur) et voilà le tableau:


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 17:26:26 on console
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 28B9C823-9797-4C8B-9B2A-3200D90976FE
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh
    Status:       Online
    Size:         617494061056 B (617.5 GB)
    Free Space:   32768 B (32.8 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume ED666751-FDBD-4DC8-B556-461A664F40CE
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     496639426560 B (496.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 03130E3E-42DC-42A3-8B19-50E039EFDB32
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120854634496 B (120.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 2E2AC3A0-F581-45BB-BD10-7BE3A9E8C0B3
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume D400AB4C-5522-46C3-BD0C-1F7162FCFDFA
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          611639492608 B (611.6 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh
            Volume Name:           Macintosh
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 28B9C823-9797-4C8B-9B2A-3200D90976FE
diskutil list
```


la 1ère commande supprime le Fusion Drive > reformate les partitions qui le supportaient en *jhfs+* > en y remontant des volumes *Untitled*. Les partitions auxiliaires (volumes *Boot OS X* & *Recovery HD* du haut) seront aussi supprimées.

la 2è affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le nouveau tableau des disques.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 28B9C823-9797-4C8B-9B2A-3200D90976FE
> ...



Voilà:


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 17:27:07 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 28B9C823-9797-4C8B-9B2A-3200D90976FE
Started CoreStorage operation
Unmounting Logical Volumes
Destroying Logical Volume Group
Erasing disk1s2
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s2 as a 463 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Erasing disk0s2
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 113 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                120.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk1s4
   4:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   351.8 GB   disk1s5
   5:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Tout est comme attendu. On va se livrer à un peu de cosmétique. Passe les commandes :

```
diskutil rename disk0s2 "Macintosh HD"
diskutil rename disk1s2 Emile
diskutil list
```


la 1ère renomme le volume *Untitled* du SSD => *Macintosh HD* (il contiendra l'OS et les applications)$

la 2è renomme le volume *Untitled* du HDD => *Emile* (il contiendra le dossier de compte *emiledubois*)

la 3è affiche le tableau des disques

Reposte le tableau mis à jour.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tout est comme attendu. On va se livrer à un peu de cosmétique. Passe les commandes :
> 
> ```
> diskutil rename disk0s2 "Macintosh HD"
> ...



J'ai l'impression que le gros oeuvre est terminé si on s'attaque aux peintures:


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 17:36:35 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil rename disk0s2 "Macintosh HD"
Volume on disk0s2 renamed to Macintosh HD
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil rename disk1s2 Emile
Volume on disk1s2 renamed to Emile
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Emile                   496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk1s4
   4:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   351.8 GB   disk1s5
   5:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

Pagesjaunes44 a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que le gros oeuvre est terminé si on s'attaque aux peintures:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Oups j'en ai oublié une..


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 17:36:35 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil rename disk0s2 "Macintosh HD"
Volume on disk0s2 renamed to Macintosh HD
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil rename disk1s2 Emile
Volume on disk1s2 renamed to Emile
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Emile                   496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk1s4
   4:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   351.8 GB   disk1s5
   5:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Emile                   496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk1s4
   4:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   351.8 GB   disk1s5
   5:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Tout est comme attendu : tu as les 2 volumes *Macintosh HD* (SSD - *121 Go*) & *Emile* (HDD - *497 Go*).

À présent voici l'ordre du jour -->


*a)* cloner *Clone* dans *Macintosh HD* sauf le dossier de compte *emiledubois* des Utilisateurs

*b)* cloner le seul dossier de compte *emiledubois* dans le volume *Emile*

- cela fait > il faudra que je remonte au créneau pour une commande dans le Terminal --> mettant à jour le chemin d'ouverture de session de l'utilisateur *emiledubois*.

----------

Clonage *a)* --> lance Carbon Copy Cloner (qui s'est cloné dans les Applications de *Clone*). Définis une nouvelle tâche (en pressant le bouton *+* en haut à gauche) telle que -->


SOURCE = *Clone*

DESTINATION = *Macintosh HD*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

en-dessous de *Clone* (SOURCE) --> clique l'onglet de "*Copier tous les fichiers*" et choisis à la place : "*Copier certains fichiers*". Tu vois s'afficher un nouveau panneau listant tous les éléments de 1er rang de *Clone* > précédés par une *case bleue cochée* (= élément sélectionné pour copie). Va au dossier : *Utilisateurs* et bascule son onglet pour afficher les sous-dossiers --> tu avises le sous-dossier *emiledubois* (ton dossier de compte contenant tes données) : décoche la case bleue qui le précède --> ce qui affiche aussitôt en rouge l'intitulé *emiledubois* (= exclu de la copie dans *Macintosh HD*)

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *Clone* dans *Macintosh HD* (sans le dossier *emiledubois*). Il devrait te proposer à la fin de créer une partition de secours (*Recovery HD*) sur le SSD de destination (en-dessous de *Macintosh HD*) : tu acceptes bien sûr. Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tout est comme attendu : tu as les 2 volumes *Macintosh HD* (SSD - *121 Go*) & *Emile* (HDD - *497 Go*).
> 
> À présent voici l'ordre du jour -->
> 
> ...



Voilà j'ai lancé le processus 
Je dois m'absenter pendant une heure
Je te tiens au courant dés mon retour..
Merci toi!


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

À tout à l'heure.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> À tout à l'heure.



Me revoilà!
Le clonage s'est a priori bien passé mais j'ai le même problème pour la partition de secours :


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Il va encore falloir créer une partition de secours de manière manuelle. Laissons ce point en suspens pour le moment.

Passe les commandes :

```
df -H /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
sudo du -sh /Users/*
```


la 1ère mesure l'occupation du volume *Macintosh HD*

la 2è liste & mesure les dossiers de compte présents dans les Utilisateurs de *Clone*

Poste ces tableaux.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il va encore falloir créer une partiiton de secours de manière manuelle. Laissons ce point en suspens pour le moment.
> 
> Passe les commandes :
> 
> ...




Voici le resultat:


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 17:38:59 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ df -H /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   121G    27G    93G    23%  578365 4294388914    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ sudo du -sh /Users/*
Password:
44K    /Users/Shared
185G    /Users/emiledubois
61M    /Users/toto
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

*27 Go* dans *Macintosh HD* : ce qui était prévu. Bien !

*185 Gi* = *199 Go* pour le dossier *emiledubois*.

Alors on lance à présent l'opération clonage de ce dossier dans le volume *Emile* -->

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe sans commentaire

Passe ensuite la commande :

```
sudo rsync -av /Users/emiledubois /Volumes/Emile
```


la commande clone le dossier *emiledubois* dans le volume *Emile*

le cloneur *rsync* construit d'abord une liste de lecture (ce qui prend un moment) > puis lance la copie

une ligne s'affiche par fichier copié > la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *27 Go* dans *Macintosh HD* : ce qui était prévu. Bien !
> 
> *185 Gi* = *199 Go* pour le dossier *emiledubois*.
> 
> ...



Ok c'est parti!


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Est-ce que tu veux qu'en parallèle on s'occupe du volume *Macintosh HD* ? --> car tu peux ouvrir un second terminal en parallèle de celui où la copie est en train de s'effectuer > second terminal dans lequel tu peux opérer indépendamment du 1er comme antérieurement...


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu veux qu'en parallèle on s'occupe du volume *Macintosh HD* ? --> car tu peux ouvrir un second terminal en parallèle de celui où la copie est en train de s'effectuer > second terminal dans lequel tu peux opérer indépendamment du 1er comme antérieurement...



Oui d'accord, bien sur


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Alors on va s'occuper d'abord directo de ton fichier identitaire *emiledubois.plist* (qui est stocké dans la base de données du Service d'Annuaire de *Macintosh HD* - service qui gère les utilisateurs et les groupes). Ce fichier *emiledubois.plist* est ce qui te fait exister comme utilisateur pour le Système de l'OS démarré. C'est dans ce fichier que sont stockés tes paramètres identitaires comme le Nom Complet > le nomcourt [etc.] et pour ce qui nous intéresse ici > l'adresse au dossier d'ouverture de session.

Pour ouvrir un second terminal > fais un clic simple sur la fenêtre du 1er où tu vois défiler la copie (pour ramener l'application Terminal au 1er plan). Cela fait > presse au clavier les 2 touches *⌘N* (*cmd N*) pour ouvrir indépendamment la fenêtre d'un second terminal. Déplace la fenêtre du 1er terminal (où s'effectue la copie) dans un coin peinard de ton écran > où elle ne te gênera pas.

Tout ce qui vient à présent s'exécute exclusivement dans la fenêtre du second terminal (vide actuellement). Passes-y la commande :

```
sudo defaults read /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/users/emiledubois.plist home
```


la commande lit la valeur associée à la clé *home* > dans le fichier *emiledubois.plist* de *Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors on va s'occuper d'abord directo de ton fichier identitaire *emiledubois.plist* (qui est stocké dans la base de données du Service d'Annuaire de *Macintosh HD* - service qui gère les utilisateurs et les groupes). Ce fichier *emiledubois.plist* est ce qui te fait exister comme utilisateur pour le Système de l'OS démarré. C'est dans ce fichier que sont stockés tes paramètres identitaires comme le Nom Complet > le nomcourt [etc.] et pour ce qui nous intéresse ici > l'adresse au dossier d'ouverture de session.
> 
> Pour ouvrir un second terminal > fais un clic simple sur la fenêtre du 1er où tu vois défiler la copie (pour ramener l'application Terminal au 1er plan). Cela fait > presse au clavier les 2 touches *⌘N* (*cmd N*) pour ouvrir indépendamment la fenêtre d'un second terminal. Déplace la fenêtre du 1er terminal (où s'effectue la copie) dans un coin peinard de ton écran > où elle ne te gênera pas.
> 
> ...




Voilà:


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 20:14:00 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ sudo defaults read /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/users/emiledubois.plist home
Password:
(
    "/Users/emiledubois"
)
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Comme tu peux le voir > à supposer le volume *Macintosh HD* démarré > le Service d'Annuaire ira lire dans le fichier *emiledubois.plist* --> l'adresse au dossier *home* sur lequel ouvrir la session de : *Emile Dubois*. Et il va lire comme adresse : */Users/emiledubois* > càd. dans le répertoire des Utilisateurs de *Macintosh HD* démarré > le dossier *emiledubois*.

Or il n'existe pas de dossier *emiledubois* dans les Utilisateurs de *Macintosh HD* > car tu le l'y a pas cloné (à cause de sa taille de données imposante). Dans ces conditions > à la connexion de l'utilisateur *Emile Dubois* --> le Système crée à la volée un dossier *home* de remplacement vide dans le répertoire des Utilisateurs d'après le nom mentionné en bout d'adresse du chemin *home* dans le fichier *emiledubois.plist* > et ouvre la session dessus. Session vide bien entendu.

Ce qu'il faut que soit mentionné au contraire > est l'adresse : */Volumes/Emile/emiledubois* --> et là le Service d'Annuaire ouvrira la session de l'utilisateur *Emile Dubois* de *Macintosh HD* --> sur le dossier *emiledubois* du volume *Emile*. Et là tu retrouveras toutes tes données et préférences.

Il suffit donc d'éditer l'adresse actuelle de la clé *home* dans le fichier *emiledubois.plist* de *Macintosh HD*. Alors - hop ! - acte (car la technique n'est qu'un moyen au service de l'entendement). Passe les commandes (déroule bien la 1ère pour la copier) :

```
sudo defaults write /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/users/emiledubois.plist home '("/Volumes/Emile/emiledubois")'
sudo defaults read /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/users/emiledubois.plist home
```


la 1ère remplace l'adresse à la clé *home* du fichier par */Volumes/Emile/emiledubois* (en adoptant la syntaxe attendue dans le fichier) ; elle passe sans commentaire

la 2è lit la valeur actuelle de la clé *home* du fichier

Poste l'affichage de la 2è --> pour vérification.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comme tu peux le voir > à supposer le volume *Macintosh HD* démarré > le Service d'Annuaire ira lire dans le fichier *emiledubois.plist* --> l'adresse au dossier *home* sur lequel ouvrir la session de : *Emile Dubois*. Et il va lire comme adresse : */Users/emiledubois* > càd. dans le répertoire des Utilisateurs de *Macintosh HD* démarré > le dossier *emiledubois*.
> 
> Or il n'existe pas de dossier *emiledubois* dans les Utilisateurs de *Macintosh HD* > car tu le l'y a pas cloné (à cause de sa taille de données imposante). Dans ces conditions > à la connexion de l'utilisateur *Emile Dubois* --> le Système crée à la volée un dossier *home* de remplacement vide dans le répertoire des Utilisateurs d'après le nom mentionné en bout d'adresse du chemin *home* dans le fichier *emiledubois.plist* > et ouvre la session dessus. Session vide bien entendu.
> 
> ...




Je relirai tout ce fil à tête reposée pour comprendre de manière plus approfondi le processus
En attendant:


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 21:05:11 on ttys001
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ sudo defaults read /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/users/emiledubois.plist home
Password:
(
    "/Volumes/Emile/emiledubois"
)
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

L'adresse -->

```
(
    "/Volumes/Emile/emiledubois"
)
```


est valide --> l'ouverture de session se fera sur le dossier *emiledubois* du volume *Emile*

- un point de réglé.

----------

Il reste un point qui est la création d'une partition de secours sur le SSD > que CCC s'obstine (je ne sais pourquoi) à ne pas vouloir créer > en disant qu'aucune partition de secours de type High Sierra n'est trouvée nulle part. .

Passe un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'adresse -->
> 
> ```
> (
> ...




Voilà:


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 21:05:55 on ttys001
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Emile                   496.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk1s4
   4:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   351.8 GB   disk1s5
   5:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Je te propose de vérifier les versions d'OS dans *Clone* (identique à *Macintosh HD*) et dans *Recovery HD*. Passe les commandes :

```
diskutil mount disk1s6
sudo defaults read /Volumes/Recovery\ HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
sudo defaults read /System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
```


la 1ère monte le volume *Recovery HD* sur sa partition

la 2è lit la version de l'OS de secours dans le volume *Recovery HD*

la 3è lit la version de macOS dans le volume *Clone*

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je te propose de vérifier les versions d'OS dans *Clone* (identique à *Macintosh HD*) et dans *Recovery HD*. Passe les commandes :
> 
> ```
> diskutil mount disk1s6
> ...




Les retours:


```
Last login: Fri Oct  5 21:09:30 on ttys001
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil mount disk1s6
Volume Recovery HD on disk1s6 mounted
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ sudo defaults read /Volumes/Recovery\ HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
Password:
10.14
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ sudo defaults read /System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
10.13.6
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Je comprends (une partie de) tout ! -->


l'OS de *Clone* & de *Macintosh HD* est High Sierra 10.13.6

l'OS de secours de *Recovery HD* est Mojave 10.14

Je comprends le refus de clonage de CCC (différence des versions). Je ne comprends pas pourquoi une partition de secours 10.14 existait en-dessous de ton Fusion Drive où était installé High Sierra 10.13...

=> est-ce tu voudrais mettre à niveau l'OS 10.13 de *Macintosh HD* => Mojave ?


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je comprends (une partie de) tout ! -->
> 
> 
> l'OS de *Clone* & de *Macintosh HD* est High Sierra 10.13.6
> ...



En fait j'ai fait l'essai de Mojave, mais j'ai trouvé qu'il ralentissait le système ..
Maintenant, je pensais attendre un peu avant de le réinstaller, mais si ça te pose un problème je peux le réinstaller


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

Actuellement l'OS High Sierra cloné dans *Macintosh HD* est en format *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé). Il faudrait le convertir à l'*apfs* (ce qui procure un bien meilleur rendement sur SSD). Pour cela > il faudrait que tu disposes d'un installateur de High Sierra : je ne sais pas si c'est le cas. Lancer cet installateur à destination de *Macintosh HD* opérerait la conversion à l'*apfs* (et il n'y aurait pas besoin de créer une partition de secours indépendante - un volume de secours existant dans le *Conteneur APFS*).

Si tu n'as pas d'installateur de High Sierra > je pourrais de donner un lien te permettant d'en télécharger un depuis l'AppStore (il a été retiré de l'affiche publique avec la venue de Mojave).


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Actuellement l'OS High Sierra cloné dans *Macintosh HD* est en format *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé). Il faudrait le convertir à l'*apfs* (ce qui procure un bien meilleur rendement sur SSD). Pour cela > il faudrait que tu disposes d'un installateur de High Sierra : je ne sais pas si c'est le cas. Lancer cet installateur à destination de *Macintosh HD* opérerait la conversion à l'*apfs* (et il n'y aurait pas besoin de créer une partition de secours indépendante - un volume de secours existant dans le *Conteneur APFS*).
> 
> Si tu n'as pas d'installateur de High Sierra > je pourrais de donner un lien te permettant d'en télécharger un depuis l'AppStore (il a été retiré de l'affiche publique avec la venue de Mojave).



Effectivement je n'ai pas d'installateur Hight Sierra et donc  je veux bien le lien me permettant de le télécharger 
Par contre j'aurais aussi (encore!) besoin de tes services pour m'indiquer la procédure à suivre pour convertir à l'apfs..


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *27 Go* dans *Macintosh HD* : ce qui était prévu. Bien !
> 
> *185 Gi* = *199 Go* pour le dossier *emiledubois*.
> 
> ...



Je te post juste la fin (il est trop long) du tableau du clonage qui est terminé, il y a un warning qui me semble inquiétant ....ou pas:


```
sent 199371122258 bytes  received 1379442 bytes  33686322.84 bytes/sec
total size is 199344221539  speedup is 1.00
rsync warning: some files vanished before they could be transferred (code 24) at /BuildRoot/Library/Caches/com.apple.xbs/Sources/rsync/rsync-52/rsync/main.c(996) [sender=2.6.9]
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (5 Octobre 2018)

Je vais me coucher Macomaniac
J'espère que nous pouvons reprendre cette aventure demain
Bonne nuit!


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2018)

Le clonage a eu l'air de bien s'opérer. Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh /Volumes/Emile/*
```


qui liste et mesure (en *Gi*) les objets contenus dans le dossier *Emile*

Poste le tableau retourné > qui donnera la mesure du dossier *emiledubois*.

----------

Voici un lien : ☞*Télécharger High Sierra*☜ (clique le lien rouge) qui devrait lancer une connexion à l'AppStore permettant de récupérer un installateur de 10.13.6 -->


tu n'as qu'à dire si tu as pu engager ce téléchargement (sans être redirigé sur Mojave - tester le lien plusieurs fois si la page obenue est celle de Mojave)

Lancer l'installation à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* opérera une restauration du Logiclel-Système > mais surtout une conversion automatique à l'*apfs* à la détection du disque comme étant un SSD.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (6 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le clonage a eu l'air de bien s'opérer. Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> sudo du -sh /Volumes/Emile/*
> ...




Bonjour Macomaniac!
De retour, 
je te post le tableau de mesure du dossier emiledubois

```
Last login: Sat Oct  6 09:10:00 on console
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ sudo du -sh /Volumes/Emile/*
Password:
186G    /Volumes/Emile/emiledubois
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```
Je suis en cours de téléchargement de HSierra..
Je te tiendrai informé, dés qu'il sera réinstallé


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2018)

La taille du dossier *emiledubois* : *186 Gi* = *199,7 Go* est satisfaisante. RAS.

Tu peux par sécurité passer encore la commande :

```
sudo chown -R emiledubois:staff /Volumes/Emile/emiledubois
```


la commande instaure *emiledubois* en propriétarie de haut en bas du dossier *emiledubois* (du volume *Emile*) > avec *staff* en groupe principal. La commande passe sans commentaire.

=> c'est histoire d'être sûr qu'il n'y aura pas de problèmes d'autorisations pour toi > lorsque tu ouvriras ta session sur ce dossier.

----------

Lorsque High Sierra aura fini d'être téléchargé > le panneau du programme d'installation s'affichera > en te proposant le volume démarré (= *Clone*) comme destination par défaut d'installation. Presse le bouton en-dessous : "*Afficher tous les volumes*" => ce qui te permettra de choisir *Macintosh HD* comme destination d'installation -->


si l'installation se lance bien > en fin d'installation (qui n'est pas un reformatage mais une restauration du Logiciel-Système) => tu vas obtenir un écran d'ouverture de session avec affiché... *Emile Dubois* (et *toto* à côté). Choisis de te loger comme *Emile Dubois* et vois si tu ouvres bien dans *Macintosh HD* une session sur le dossier *emiledubois* du volume *Emile*

=> tu n'auras qu'à signaler si tout s'est bien passé dans ce sens. Si oui > on pourra vérifier s'il y a bien eu conversion à l'*apfs* comme attendu.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (6 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> La taille du dossier *emiledubois* : *186 Gi* = *199,7 Go* est satisfaisante. RAS.
> 
> Tu peux par sécurité passer encore la commande :
> 
> ...



Bon, après avoir redémarré sur Macintosh HD et avoir bien attendu le redémarrage et surtout l'ouverture de Safari (!?) je t'envoie le tableau de l'état des lieux
Si j'ai bien compris, la partition de secours ne veux décoller de Mojave tel un vieux chewing gum de la semelle:


```
Last login: Sat Oct  6 11:04:07 on console
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ sudo defaults read /Volumes/Recovery\ HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
Password:
10.14
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            28.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Emile                   496.6 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk2s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   351.8 GB   disk2s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s5

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2018)

La conversion à l'*apfs* s'est effectuée sur le SSD. Voici la partition primaire -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2
```


elle est de type *Apple_APFS* > et contient un magasin de stockage physique *Physical Store* > qui exporte un *Conteneur apfs* (disque virtuel) dont voici la description -->


```
/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            28.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


tu aperçois que le volume *Macintosh HD* est flanqué de 3 volumes auxiliaires : *Preboot* (prédémarrage) > *Recovery* (secours) > *VM* (*V*irtual *M*emory : archivage de la *RAM*)

=> tout me paraît formellement en ordre. Avec le nouveau format *apfs* > il n'y a pas de partition de secours séparée > c'est le volume *Recovery* interne au *Conteneur apfs* qui en tient lieu. OS de secours démarrable par *⌘R*.

----------

Est-ce que tu retrouves toutes tes données dans ta session (preuve que tu l'ouvres bien sur le dossier *emiledubois* du volume *Emile*) ?


est-ce que tout te paraît fonctionner comme il faut ?


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (6 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> La conversion à l'*apfs* s'est effectuée sur le SSD. Voici la partition primaire -->
> 
> ```
> 2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2
> ...




Apres avoir bien ramé car le système était très lent:
quasi impossible d'ouvrir Safari, miniatures d'icônes absentes... j'ai désactivé iCloud et maintenant ça va..
La fluidité est correct et il me semble que tout est présent dans ma session


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2018)

Le système de l'OS et les applications sont installés dans le volume *Macintosh HD* du SSD. La réactivité devrait être au rendez-vous. Peut-être fallait-il un temps de "rodage" (genre : mise-en-place des caches d'applications).

Tout ce qu'on a fait (séparer les disques > installer l'OS sur le SSD et le dossier de session d'utilisateur dans un volume du HDD) -->


l'a été afin de permettre une installation de Windows. Vu que ton HDD avait une grosse partition *DOCUMENTS* qui interdisait la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* quand tu avais ton Fusion Drive. Tu dois pouvoir à présent repartitionner le *Macintosh HD* du SSD --> pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *60 Go* (disons) et y installer Windows.

Note : si tout est en place > il sera possible de supprimer le volume *Clone* du bas de HDD (et la *Recovery HD* du dessous) > et de récupérer leur espace au volume *DOCUMENTS* du dessus.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (6 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le système de l'OS et les applications sont installés dans le volume *Macintosh HD* du SSD. La réactivité devrait être au rendez-vous. Peut-être fallait-il un temps de "rodage" (genre : mise-en-place des caches d'applications).
> 
> Tout ce qu'on a fait (séparer les disques > installer l'OS sur le SSD et le dossier de session d'utilisateur dans un volume du HDD) -->
> 
> ...




Bonsoir Macomaniac
Effectivement tout à l'air dans l'ordre et très réactif
J'ai juste un doute sur la version du HD Recovery qui semble resté en version Mojave:


```
Last login: Sat Oct  6 20:18:11 on console
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ sudo defaults read /Volumes/Recovery\ HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
Password:
10.14
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$

Qu'en penses tu?
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2018)

Alors content pour toi si tout fonctionne bien.

Pour la version de l'OS de secours > c'est celui qui existe dans le volume *apfs Recovery* du *Conteneur apfs* qui importe > et pas celui de la partition de secours de fin de HDD qu'on avait créée à la main (et qui est effectivement un OS de secours 10.14).

Si tu veux vérifier la version de l'OS de secours interne au *Conteneur apfs* > commence par passer la commande que tu connais :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie quel est l'index actuel du *Conteneur apfs*.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (6 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors content pour toi si tout fonctionne bien.
> 
> Pour la version de l'OS de secours > c'est celui qui existe dans le volume *apfs Recovery* du *Conteneur apfs* qui importe > et pas celui de la partition de secours de fin de HDD qu'on avait créée à la main (et qui est effectivement un OS de secours 10.14).
> 
> ...



Ok le voilà:


```
Last login: Sat Oct  6 20:24:39 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            29.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Emile                   496.6 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk2s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   351.8 GB   disk2s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s5

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2018)

C'est dans ce volume du *Conteneur* -->

```
3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
```


qu'est contenu l'OS de secours solidaire de *Macintosh HD*

Alors passe les commandes :

```
diskutil mount disk1s3
defaults read /Volumes/Recovery/*/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
```


la 1ère monte le volume *Recovery apfs*

la 2è affiche la version de l'OS qui correspond à son OS de secours (et qui donc est réinstallable via cet OS de secours)

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (6 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est dans ce volume du *Conteneur* -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
> ...




Ça me semble pas mal, non?


```
Last login: Sat Oct  6 20:51:56 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil mount disk1s3
Volume Recovery on disk1s3 mounted
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ defaults read /Volumes/Recovery/*/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
10.13.6
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2018)

Pas de lézard. OS de secours 10.13.6 : le *Conteneur apfs* est cohérent.

----------

Si tout fonctionne bien > est que tu veux faire le ménage en bas de disque du HDD ? -->

```
/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Emile                   496.6 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.1 TB     disk2s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   351.8 GB   disk2s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s5
```


supprimer la partition de *Clone* & celle de *Recovery HD* > et récupérer leur espace à la partition *DOCUMENTS* ?


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (6 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pas de lézard. OS de secours 10.13.6 : le *Conteneur apfs* est cohérent.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...



Ah oui!
Tu lis dans mes pensées!!


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2018)

Alors pour apurer la situation en bas de HDD > passe les commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk2s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk2s5
diskutil resizeVolume disk2s3 0b
diskutil list
```


les 2 premières suppriment les partitions *4* & *5* du HDD

la 3è récupère l'espace libéré à la partition *3* (*DOCUMENTS*)

la 4è affiche le tableau des disques

=> si tu ne vois pas passer d'erreur > poste le tableau des disques mis à jour.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (6 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors pour apurer la situation en bas de HDD > passe les commandes :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free null disk2s4
> ...




Et voilà le manage:


```
Last login: Sat Oct  6 21:34:11 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            29.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Emile                   496.6 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.5 TB     disk2s3

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2018)

Le volume *DOCUMENTS* a récupéré sa taille initiale -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.5 TB     disk2s3
```


 tout est en ordre.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (6 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le volume *DOCUMENTS* a récupéré sa taille initiale -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.5 TB     disk2s3
> ...



Bon, 
A part un grand MERCI pour ton travail, ta disponibilité et ta bienveillance, je ne sais pas comment faire dans ce monde virtuel pour t'exprimer ma reconnaissance..
Maintenant Boot Camp a intérêt à bien se tenir!..
Merci encore Macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2018)

Content pour toi !


ça été plutôt complexe comme ensemble d'opérations > mais poilant...


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (7 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi !
> 
> 
> ça été plutôt complexe comme ensemble d'opérations > mais poilant...




Bonsoir Macomaniac
Je ne pensais pas avoir à te recontacter aussi rapidement, mais voilà, j'ai un peu l'impression de revenir à la case départ, à savoir Boot Camp>
Quand je lance ce dernier il me dit qu'il y a un problème de formatage :




Peux m'éclairer s'il te plait?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Salut *Pagesjaunes
*
Pour la technique d'installation de Windows --> je ne suis pas compétent. Je peux malgré tout jeter un œil au paramétrage du disque de ta clé.

Attache-la au Mac > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (7 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Pagesjaunes
> *
> Pour la technique d'installation de Windows --> je ne suis pas compétent. Je peux malgré tout jeter un œil au paramétrage du disque de ta clé.
> 
> ...


Merci!


```
Last login: Sun Oct  7 18:18:22 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            28.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Emile                   496.6 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.5 TB     disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.2 GB    disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              62.2 GB    disk3s1

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Je ne vois pas d'erreur de paramétrage : table *MBR* (*FDisk_partition_scheme* ) et format *FAT-32*. C'est peut-être la taille du volume qui est trop importante (*64 Go*) : quelle est la taille préconisée pour le volume de la clé qui doit recevoir les pilotes ?


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (7 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je ne vois pas d'erreur de paramétrage : table *MBR* (*FDisk_partition_scheme* ) et format *FAT-32*. C'est peut-être la taille du volume qui est trop importante (*64 Go*) : quelle est la taille préconisée pour le volume de la clé qui doit recevoir les pilotes ?




Il préconise 16 Go mais je ne sais pas si c'est le minimum ou le maximum ..Apple est un peu avare en détails sur Boot Camp


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Alors je te propose de passer la commande suivante :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk3 mbr fat32 WININSTALL 16g jhfs BROL 0b
```


la commande efface le disque de la clé > remet une table *mbr* > et crée 2 partitions : une *FAT-32* de *16 Go* avec un volume *WININSTALL* > l'autre *jhfs+* de *48 Go* (environ) avec un volume *BROL*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (7 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors je te propose de passer la commande suivante :
> 
> ```
> diskutil partitionDisk disk3 mbr fat32 WININSTALL 16g jhfs BROL 0b
> ...



Voilà le tableau:


```
Last login: Sun Oct  7 18:20:07 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil partitionDisk disk3 mbr fat32 WININSTALL 16g jhfs BROL 0b
jhfs does not appear to be a valid file system format or partition type
Use diskutil listFilesystems to view a list of supported file systems
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Ah ! pardon : j'ai oublié le *+* à la fin de *jhfs* => *jhfs+*. Voici la commande éditée valide :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk3 mbr fat32 WININSTALL 16g jhfs+ BROL 0b
```


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (7 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ah ! pardon : j'ai oublié le *+* à la fin de *jhfs* => *jhfs+*. Voici la commande éditée valide :
> 
> ```
> diskutil partitionDisk disk3 mbr fat32 WININSTALL 16g jhfs+ BROL 0b
> ```




Et voilà:


```
Last login: Sun Oct  7 18:36:11 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil partitionDisk disk3 mbr fat32 WININSTALL 16g jhfs+ BROL 0b
Started partitioning on disk3
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk3s1 as MS-DOS (FAT32) with name WININSTALL
512 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk3s1: 31219472 sectors in 1951217 FAT32 clusters (8192 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=16 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=2 drv=0x80 bsec=31250000 bspf=15244 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Formatting disk3s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name BROL
Initialized /dev/rdisk3s2 as a 43 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk3
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.2 GB    disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              16.0 GB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS BROL                    46.2 GB    disk3s2
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Opération réussie. Tu n'as qu'à reprendre les choses > en désignant le volume *WININSTALL* rétréci à *16 Go*...


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (7 Octobre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Opération réussie. Tu n'as qu'à reprendre les choses > en désignant le volume *WININSTALL* rétréci à *16 Go*...




Je viens de ressayer, mais comme Bootcamp commence par formater la clé USB, j'ai l'impression qu'il a "cassé" ta partition de réduction.
Du coup Bootcamp n'a pas réussi à copier les fichiers
Resultat de diskutil list après cette tentative:


```
Last login: Sun Oct  7 18:41:40 on ttys000
imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            28.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Emile                   496.6 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DOCUMENTS               1.5 TB     disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.2 GB    disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              62.2 GB    disk3s1

imac-de-emile-1:~ emiledubois$
```


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (7 Octobre 2018)

Pagesjaunes44 a dit:


> Je viens de ressayer, mais comme Bootcamp commence par formater la clé USB, j'ai l'impression qu'il a "cassé" ta partition de réduction.
> Du coup Bootcamp n'a pas réussi à copier les fichiers
> Resultat de diskutil list après cette tentative:
> 
> ...



Pour info, je viens de reessayer avec une clé de 32 Go..même problème de copie de fichiers ):


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2018)

Pagesjaunes44 a dit:


> Il préconise 16 Go mais je ne sais pas si c'est le minimum ou le maximum ..Apple est un peu avare en détails sur Boot Camp


Il faut une clé USB de 8 Go formatée en FAT32 et la taille importe peu, le contenu des pilotes/drivers ne prendra pas plus de 1,5 Go.

Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac et pourquoi vouloir installer Windows 8 ? Il me semble que ton Mac est un peu âgé ?



Pagesjaunes44 a dit:


> Je viens de ressayer, mais comme Bootcamp commence par formater la clé USB, j'ai l'impression qu'il a "cassé" ta partition de réduction.
> Du coup Bootcamp n'a pas réussi à copier les fichiers


Mais non, Assistant Boot Camp dès l'instant ou il trouve une clé USB copiera les pilotes/drivers, une fois fait il passera à l'étape de la demande de la taille de la partition temporaire et finira par lancer l'installation de Windows. En fin d'installation de Windows, il lancera le fichier Setup.exe qui lancera l'installation des pilotes/drivers pour finaliser l'installation.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (7 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Il faut une clé USB de 8 Go formatée en FAT32 et la taille importe peu, le contenu des pilotes/drivers ne prendra pas plus de 1,5 Go.
> 
> Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac et pourquoi vouloir installer Windows 8 ? Il me semble que ton Mac est un peu âgé ?




Bonsoir Locke
Merci pour ton message
Mon mac est :


```
Nom du modèle :    iMac
  Identifiant du modèle :    iMac16,2
  Nom du processeur :    Intel Core i5
  Vitesse du processeur :    3,1 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Nombre total de cœurs :    4
  Cache de niveau 2 (par cœur) :    256 Ko
  Cache de niveau 3 :    4 Mo
  Mémoire :    16 Go
```

Ce n'est pas windows 8 mais windows 10 que souhaite installer car pour mon travail j'utilise quelques logiciels qui n'existent que sous Windows..


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2018)

C'est donc ce modèle-là... https://support.apple.com/kb/SP732?locale=fr_FR

Le fichier .iso que tu possèdes à pour nom exact Win10_1803_French_x64.iso ? Ta clé USB est neuve ou a de nombreuses heures de vol ?


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (7 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est donc ce modèle-là... https://support.apple.com/kb/SP732?locale=fr_FR
> 
> Le fichier .iso que tu possèdes à pour nom exact Win10_1803_French_x64.iso ? Ta clé USB est neuve ou a de nombreuses heures de vol ?




Oui le fichier iso Windows a bien ce nom là (Téléchargé sur le site windows)
Ma ou plutôt mes clés  (car j'en ai essayé 3: une en 64 et une en 32 Go en USB 2 et une en 64 Go en USB 3) ne sont pas toute neuves mais récentes.
Là je copie le contenu d'une dernière qui fait 16 Go en USB 2 avant de retenter ma chance, même si je n'y crois pas car tu dis que la taille n'importe guère..


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2018)

Pagesjaunes44 a dit:


> Là je copie le contenu d'une dernière qui fait 16 Go en USB 2 avant de retenter ma chance, même si je n'y crois pas car tu dis que la taille n'importe guère.


Il vaut mieux utiliser une clé USB 3.0 et je confirme que la taille importe peu, mais il faut impérativement la formater en FAT32 avec Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (7 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Il vaut mieux utiliser une clé USB 3.0 et je confirme que la taille importe peu, mais il faut impérativement la formater en FAT32 avec Utilitaire de disque.



Là je ne comprends pas, car  Bootcamp, avant de copier les fichiers formate la clé (te prévenant d'ailleurs que tout les fichiers de la clé seront effacés.
De plus dans l'aide que j'ai lu sur le site Apple il préconise une clé USB 2 (?!)
J'ai déjà testé avec ma clé USB 3 de 64 Go (qui elle est très récente) formaté avec l'utilitaire de disque en Fat 32, et le problème était le même: problème de copie de fichier sur le disque


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2018)

Pagesjaunes44 a dit:


> Là je ne comprends pas, car Bootcamp, avant de copier les fichiers formate la clé (te prévenant d'ailleurs que tout les fichiers de la clé seront effacés.


C'est avant tout une sécurité, histoire d'être vraiment dans le bon format.


Pagesjaunes44 a dit:


> De plus dans l'aide que j'ai lu sur le site Apple il préconise une clé USB 2 (?!)


Ton modèle étant de 2015 tu as de l'USB 3.0 beaucoup plus raide que l'USB 2.0. Et c'est pas une taille de 1,5 Go des pilotes/drivers qui va mettre en péril la copie sur une clé USB.


Pagesjaunes44 a dit:


> J'ai déjà testé avec ma clé USB 3 de 64 Go (qui elle est très récente) formaté avec l'utilitaire de disque en Fat 32, et le problème était le même: problème de copie de fichier sur le disque


Ça c'est anormal, quelle est la marque de ta clé USB ? Perso, je n'achète que des marques connues.


----------



## Pagesjaunes44 (8 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est avant une sécurité, histoire d'être vraiment dans le bon format.
> 
> Ton modèle étant de 2015 tu as de l'USB 3.0 beaucoup plus raide que l'USB 2.0. Et c'est pas une taille de 1,5 Go des pilotes/drivers qui va mettre en péril la copie sur une clé USB.
> 
> Ça c'est anormal, quelle est la marque de ta clé USB ? Perso, je n'achète que des marques connues.



Bonsoir Locke
Les clés USB que j'ai essayé sont de différentes marques: Kingston, Lexar et Emtec


----------



## Davidooo (8 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous

Après moulte péripéties avec des machines virtuelles (virtualbox) pour utiliser des logiciels (gourmants) qui ne tournent que sur Windows, j'ai finit par découvrir Bootcamp qui semble une solution plus performante et facile.
Or quand j'utilise l'assitant bootcamp, il réussit :
A créer un disque d'installation Windows 7
Télécharger le plus récent logiciel de prise en charge windows auprès d'apple
C'est la dernière étape qui bloque ; installation de windows 7
Cette fois le message d'erreur dit : 
Boot Camp prend uniquement en charge les installations de Windows 64-bit sur cette plateforme. 
Utilisez une clé USB ou un DVD contenant Windows 64-bit.

@Locke dans un autre topic, tu m'as écrit : "Pour Windows 7, on ne peut installer cette version qu'a maximum qu'avec un modèle de 2011 avec obligatoirement, non pas un fichier .iso, mais un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC et en utilisant le SuperDrive. Si Assistant Boot Camp ne propose pas explicitement l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, l'installation ne se fera pas. De plus, le contenu d'un fichier .iso ne se copie dans une clé USB, si Assistant Boot Camp propose de créer une clé USB de Windows, alors il sera possible de faire l'installation. Toute tentative sortie des impératifs d'Assistant Boot Camp échouera."

Je suis effectivement dans un contexte similaire (Windows 7 sur MacBook Pro (Retina, 15 pouces, mi-2014), Mac Os High Sierra 10.13.6 (17G65))
Tu sembles suggérer que windows 7 ne peut être installer sur une version trop récente d'un Mac. Pourtant il me semble avoir vérifié sur le site apple et ma machine serait compatible avec Windows 7 (quid de l'OS, je ne suis plus sûr..)

Enfin voila, si tu as des conseils à me communiquer, je te serais éternellement reconnaissant


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2018)

Davidooo a dit:


> Je suis effectivement dans un contexte similaire (Windows 7 sur MacBook Pro (Retina, 15 pouces, mi-2014), Mac Os High Sierra 10.13.6 (17G65))
> Tu sembles suggérer que windows 7 ne peut être installer sur une version trop récente d'un Mac. Pourtant il me semble avoir vérifié sur le site apple et ma machine serait compatible avec Windows 7 (quid de l'OS, je ne suis plus sûr..)


Apple est assez avare d'informations, il faut aller à la pêche aux informations, car non content d'avoir tel ou tel modèle de Mac, il faut aussi utiliser la bonne version d'Assistant Boot Camp. Avec ton modèle, il faudrait utiliser cette version... https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1721?locale=fr_FR ...mais avec un MBP 2014, une version de Windows 10 serait plus appropriée, car honnêtement Windows 7 est un peu périmé.


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2018)

Pagesjaunes44 a dit:


> Les clés USB que j'ai essayé sont de différentes marques: Kingston, Lexar et Emtec


J'utilise principalement les marques SanDisk et Emtec.


----------



## Davidooo (8 Octobre 2018)

Merci @Locke pour ton message, mais le problème persiste..
Je suis perdu, le problème ne semble pas courant, je ne trouve pas d'infos.
Peut être que mon iso ne fonctionne pas correctement


----------

